# Logitech Wireless Keyboard K360



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Any trick to get this to work? I plug the dongle into my laptop and keyboard works fine. Plug it into my roamio and it doesn't.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVos only work with pure HID devices. If it requires a driver to run on Windows then it wont work on TiVo.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> TiVos only work with pure HID devices. If it requires a driver to run on Windows then it wont work on TiVo.


Then I'm stumped. I can get it to work on my android media player and my ubuntu laptop, just not on the roamio.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The "dongle" is probably some sort of a Bluetooth adapter. Android and Ubuntu both have Bluetooth drivers, but TiVos probably don't. If it doesn't look like a regular USB wired keyboard then it likely won't work.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> The "dongle" is probably some sort of a Bluetooth adapter. Android and Ubuntu both have Bluetooth drivers, but TiVos probably don't. If it doesn't look like a regular USB wired keyboard then it likely won't work.


This could be it, although I thought the dongle-keyboard communication was transparent to the device it's plugged into and that it was just seen as a plugged in usb keyboard (which works fine).

All the logitech keyboard seem to use their "unifying" dongle which says it works at 2.4 ghz. What should I be looking for for one that works with the roamio?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I "think" that the USB BT receivers still require a driver, and TiVo only has the one for the BT dongle that came with the original Slide remote. If you can find a dongle for a Slide or one with the same chipset then you might be able to get it to work.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the similar K361 Logitech keyboard for Mac. Mine doesn't require a dongle to the Mac. I also have the slide remote and dongle. I never tried to pair it to the Tivo, but I assume it would not work, it's not interacting with the Tivo I just checked. I like the slide remote for the smaller size, not the keyboard.
ps- I love the Logitech keyboard, backlit, bluetooth, usb chargeable, no separate batteries to mess with. way better than the Apple kb (non-lit). My Mac Mini is hooked directly to my HDTV in the living room, so this kb rocks.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If you plug a USB wireless keyboard dongle into a PC, go into the BIOS setup instead of booting an OS, and the keyboard works, then it should work with any device that supports a USB wired keyboard. If it doesn't, then it needs a driver. Many OS's include basic drivers for bluetooth and wifi based keyboard dongles. TiVo's generally do not.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> TiVos only work with pure HID devices. If it requires a driver to run on Windows then it wont work on TiVo.


Have any recommendations for ones that might work?


----------



## sdwelling (Aug 19, 2015)

Me, three. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

The K360 is not Bluetooth, it uses the Logitech USB Unifying Receiver, 2.4GHz RF. It only needs to be paired with the receiver to work with whatever it will work with and I doubt if that includes TiVo. I have a bunch of Logitech Unifying Receiver devices, mice and keyboards primarily and they work well with Windows and Android devices for me. I will plug one into TiVo and see if anything works.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

It doesn't work with a Premiere by just inserting the USB Unifying Receiver.


----------

